
Company's Amazing Reply to a Raging Customer Has Fans and Orders Pouring In - ColinWright
http://www.adweek.com/adfreak/fans-and-orders-pouring-bottle-maker-who-stood-angry-customer-facebook-154499
======
visakanv
As a marketing guy, I can't help but wonder if anybody's ever attempted to
engineer such a situation.

It's not hard to imagine. Get someone to take the fall, or create a fake
account. Come up with a nasty comment that is not only horribly nasty, but
carefully designed to be refutable by the CEO for maximum effect. Make sure
that in the process of refutation, the CEO appears to be the sort of leader
that the world is lacking today. Screenshot, share on social media, aggregator
sites, PM/email anonymously to news agencies, adweek, etc, profit.

It could do wonders for a small business, if nobody ever finds out. Might be a
risk worth taking.

Not that I'd ever do anything like that, of course...

